# Tadpoles



## Ranger620VS

I was looking at buying the Tadpoles for trolling, they sell a # 1 and #2. The packaging doesn't tell you anything, who uses them, if you do, do you still run in-lines? Any info would be muchly appreciated.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

Ranger620VS said:


> I was looking at buying the Tadpoles for trolling, they sell a # 1 and #2. The packaging doesn't tell you anything, who uses them, if you do, do you still run in-lines? Any info would be muchly appreciated.


No inlines needed. Use the same way as a jet diver. Precision trolling will be out with a depth chart shortly.


----------



## diztortion

Tadpoles? or Tadpollys?


----------



## omegasniper86

I bought a couple of number 2 tadpoles from offshore tackle in harbor beach a couple of weeks ago. I used them instead of my mini-discs to see if they worked just as good. Well i caught a few fish using them and it was better fighting the fish instead of mini disc. The guy from offshore actually gave me the plastic chart from the store so i knew what to set them at. I usually run six rods at a time so im going to make sure i like them before i invest any more money, because i know the mini discs work hence 72 keeper walleye in one week of camping.


----------



## SkipDaddy

You can print the dive curves directly from Off Shore Tackle. The curves are very close between the #1 and #2, but the #2 just dives deeper. I went with all #2's. Good luck with what ever you decide.


----------



## Eyefull

I messed around with them earlier this spring on the Bay. I run big boards. The only issue I saw is that if you get a release off the planer board line and the fish gets off, your screw%$! If it was an outside line, it will reset and run right through your inside lines while trailing back to the middle. I think they are the cats behind for use off inlines which I run occasionally. With a missed fish, it just resets and the board keeps it out of trouble. I didn't see any advantage or disadvantage to the numbers of fish caught with the tadpoles or walker mini discs. Another hint: You may want to scratch the paint off the underside of the angled arm where the swivel slides. The swivel can dig into the soft paint fininish and not release and slide as designed on a smallish fish. I like them and use them for the right conditions.


----------



## D-Fresh




----------

